# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Tinitus

## Tinitus

Hi, 

I'm afraid I might have tinnitus. I have had this annoying beep in my left ear (only) for two days now. I think it becomes louder and quieter from time to time. I'm having the common cold though. Does that relate to it? Will it soon disappear or will it remain forever?

Thanks

----------

